# Finally going for horns!)



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

I am a long time car audio guy. Have had many systems in the past but have never tried horns. Currently I have an old '98 BMW 528i. I have managed to cram 2 Image Dynamics IDW18s in the trunk IB. I have modded doors with Hybrid Audio L8s and some MB Quart QSD components in the kicks. Sounds alright. Amps are: Orion NT100 bridged to subs, Orion NT200 on midbass and an ODR RS-A1 on MBs. Pioneer ODR is my source.
I ordered a set of Erics full sized horns from him last week. My question(and I'm sure there will be many more ) is, would I be okay with leaving the midbass in the doors or should I try doing kickpanel midbass?
I will be changing midbass drivers to my JBL 2118 8 ohm drivers. They will each have an Orion NT200 amp bridged to power. Also, would I be better to leave the pure class A ODR amp on the horns with all 7.5 watts or go with the NT100 with 25 watts per side at 8 ohms?
Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

Also wondering if there are any other fellow BMW E39 guys out there who have attempted some midbass kickpanels.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

You have a nice car for horns. 
The midbasses in the doors are generally OK but the 2118 needs some type of moisture treatment. I believe the original cones will not do well unless protected from the elements. 
I would try the horns on the Class A amp first. The horns do not need much watts to get loud.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Ported midbass in kick panels would be pretty awesome

PIC of the 18's IB?


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

lostthumb said:


> You have a nice car for horns.
> The midbasses in the doors are generally OK but the 2118 needs some type of moisture treatment. I believe the original cones will not do well unless protected from the elements.
> I would try the horns on the Class A amp first. The horns do not need much watts to get loud.


I was kinda thinking that. Install wise, the one ODR amp may look out of place but it does have such a warm sound.)


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

edzyy said:


> Ported midbass in kick panels would be pretty awesome
> 
> PIC of the 18's IB?


I will get around to posting some pics soon. Still need to do a little work. But I will say this; those IDW18s are the best subs I have ever heard in all my 20+ years in car audio! They play everything and do it superbly!!


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

soundhertz said:


> I will get around to posting some pics soon. Still need to do a little work. But I will say this; those IDW18s are the best subs I have ever heard in all my 20+ years in car audio! They play everything and do it superbly!!


Very true!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Bump... for pictures (o:


D.


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of my Idws.


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought the subs like this. Need to clean them up and fix the dust caps
But they sound oh sooo good.


----------



## fullergoku (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you have any pics of the horns installed and the JBL 2118 in the kicks?


----------

